# I just don’t get how to connect separator to HF DC



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I’m not sure, but I think there is a 6” inlet to the HF duct collector and it has a “Y” connecting two 4” hoses. I have wasted so much time and money so far on these crazy DC fittings that I do not want to buy anything more until I’m sure it’s going to fit. I saw a 4” separator for under $70, but the 6” stuff is over $300. I don’t know how I’m going to find room for two 4” separators or if I can even find the correct ones to fit. 



I guess I could also do two 4” 5 gal cans which would take up less space.


So can someone give me a link to the exact parts that I need for the Harbor Freight set up?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Sleeper, I think the HF Dust port is a 5" not 6". I'm guessing you have a separator lid with 4" ports. If that's correct just use a 4" hose going from the "Y" on the DC to the lid.

If not how about some pictures please.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

rrbrown said:


> Sleeper, I think the HF Dust port is a 5" not 6". I'm guessing you have a separator lid with 4" ports. If that's correct just use a 4" hose going from the "Y" on the DC to the lid.
> 
> If not how about some pictures please.


  5” OMG I almost made another mistake. 

I have both side of the wye connected, one to my TS & Jointer and the other going up across my garage to my Band Saw and Router Table, so I need to connect it between the Wye and blower or use two 4” separators. 

Is there a 5” separator?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes the separator would go between then DC and the tools. If your using the lid type just get a metal 5" to 4" reducer then run either 5" hose from the DC to the Lid seratator using the reducer on the lid. The other easier option is reduce at the DC and run 4" hose to the lid. 

You could put a 4" wye on the other side of the separator to hook your hoses for the tool to.

Personally I like the homemade Thien Baffle Separators. There are several threads on here but this is a good one that I had saved. the connections would be about the same.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

rrbrown said:


> .....Personally I like the homemade Thien Baffle Separators. There are several threads on here but this is a good one that I had saved. the connections would be about the same.


 Thanks I did see that once, but forgot all about it and was looking for a plastic premade one. This might be better because I could put in any size I wanted. I now I just need to find a 5” elbow and hose.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I found this Cyclone Separator on eBay, but it only come in 4” or 6”. Would this be more efficient than the home made one? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cyclone-Separator-Dust-Collector-/270423194251

You know I just realized that I really only need one 4” connection because I’m never going to have more than one tool operating at the same time. I just got stuck on that 5” to 4” WYE fitting. I’ll just close one off and buy another 4” WYE. 

I also found a 10’ piece of 5” hose which would allow me more flexibility on where to put the separator. I’m not so happy with the price and I don’t know how much efficiently I will lose with the flex hose.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Sleeper, That cyclone is a bit expensive and from my experience the Thien Baffle works very well at about a 1/4 of the cost.

In theory cyclone should be better then the Thien Baffle but I'm not sure it's that much better. If I had a 3 Hp DC I would rather a big cyclone but in this case I don't think so.

Just my .02


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Sleeper, I just made an adapter out of plywood. I cut a 6" disc with about a 5" hole in the center. Slid that on the intake of the DC (friction fit) and used one of these 6" hoses to go to my separator.

Works great. Much better than a single 4".


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

dmh said:


> Sleeper, I just made an adapter out of plywood. I cut a 6" disc with about a 5" hole in the center. Slid that on the intake of the DC (friction fit) and used one of these 6" hoses to go to my separator.
> 
> Works great. Much better than a single 4".


Hey Thanks Mark! Oh I like it and that's exactly what I’m going to do. I’ll probably buy a 6” sheet metal elbow to connect the flex pipe to the lid on that side. I don’t know how air tight the elbows are, but I guess I could use duct tape or seal it with caulking. :smile:


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Does anybody know if two inlets in the separator would cause problems or should I just use a Wye?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Use the Wye. You need the air flow a certain way and with two inlets it won't work. This was my first lid










This is the new Thien Baffle with 6" inlet with the WYE attached and a 6" exhaust.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I got a 5" to 4" PVC adapter from one of the on line wood working suppliers and removed the "Y" from my HF DC and ran 4" hose to my Thien style separator.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

The port on the HF DC is 5". Build your separator with 5" inlet, and 5" outlet and attach the wye to the outlet to give you 2 4" branches. Works great...


----------

